# TLF in my shelf



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Just realized a shortcut to thelawnforum.com to my shelf actually uses an icon. Late to the party? What a good looking icon!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> Just realized a shortcut to thelawnforum.com to my shelf actually uses an icon. Late to the party? What a good looking icon!


Yes, I generated favicons with the TLF logo. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

There aren't many flies on Ware.










Also, saving TLF to your home screen is the best way to treat TLF like it is its own app.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Definitely a fav in 2018


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Just sayn...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Haha this is awesome


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> There aren't many flies on Ware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does one do this?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't many flies on Ware.
> ...


In iOS/Safari, tap this:








Then this:


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


Ware said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


----------

